# how we can change memory card in micromax funbook



## satti.narayana@gmail.com (Jun 10, 2012)

hi friends -


I have purchased Brand New Micromax Funbook Tablet P300 Android 4.0 Ice cream Sandwich tablet. I am planning to replace 4GB memory card to Expandable Storage Capacity of 32 GB memory card.Can any one help me out how we can change memory card in micromax funbook tablet.

Thanks
Satya


----------



## tkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Switch of tablet, take old card out, put new card in, read manual for help.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 10, 2012)

Are you sure talking about extrernal memory card..??

Funbook comes with 4GB Internal Memory and doesn't contain any External SD Card. You can always buy 32GB SD Card and insert it. There's a port on side named TF Card.

Or are you trying to replace the internal 4GB (thinking it's a SD Card)..??


----------



## Aerrow (Jun 10, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Are you sure talking about extrernal memory card..??
> 
> Funbook comes with 4GB Internal Memory and doesn't contain any External SD Card. You can always buy 32GB SD Card and insert it. There's a port on side named TF Card.
> 
> Or are you trying to replace the internal 4GB (thinking it's a SD Card)..??



I  am thinking the same...  i dont suppose ppl use a 4gb card on things that can play HD nowadays.. or do they?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aerrow said:


> I  am thinking the same...  i dont suppose ppl use a 4gb card on things that can play HD nowadays.. or do they?



what?

HD works fine


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 10, 2012)

You can always add a micro card in the micro card slot friend.


----------

